# EN5ider Xmas-One Shot?



## MichaelArkAngel (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm hoping someone can help me locate an EN5ider Christmas one shot. I don't remember the title, but I do recall, elves, candy canes, and A large Christmas tree out in the middle of the forest? 

If ANY of this rings a bell please let me know!


----------

